# Dum ea Perquiruntur quae  nobis invenienda sunt !



## janpol

Je souhaiterais avoir la traduction de cette phrase : Dum ea Perquiruntur quae  nobis invenienda sunt !
Je n'ai pas de contexte.
ma proposition : Pendant qu'ils cherchaient partout ce (celles ?) que nous devons trouver.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Está bien traducido: *ce que *es lo correcto.


----------



## CapnPrep

XiaoRoel said:


> Está bien traducido


Sauf que _perquiruntur_ est au temps présent, et que c'est un passif dont l'agent n'est pas précisé…


----------



## Dib

Comme les autres l'ont précisé, on traduirait ça plutôt comme: "Pendant que l'on cherche partout/attentivement/... ce, que nous devons (ou, *devrons*?) trouver."

Alors, "inveniendum esse", ça s'emploie dans le sens du présent, ou du futur, ou de tous les deux?


----------



## janpol

Merci à tous trois.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Dib said:


> Comme les autres l'ont précisé, on traduirait ça plutôt comme: "Pendant que l'on cherche partout/attentivement/... ce, que nous devons (ou, *devrons*?) trouver."
> 
> Alors, "inveniendum esse", ça s'emploie dans le sens du présent, ou du futur, ou de tous les deux?



La forme _invenienda_ sunt est au présent , car rien  n'empêcherait d"écrire _invenienda erunt_ .


----------

